

HTTPS as a ranking signal - geerlingguy
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2014/08/https-as-ranking-signal.html

======
antsar
Great news IMHO. It seems like many webmasters needed a push in the right
direction, beyond "its the right thing to do".

Now if only we could address the CA trust/cost problem...

------
forca
I get a free SSL cert, right?

~~~
geerlingguy
This is my main sticking point; for a lot of simple blog-style sites
(especially for nonprofits, etc.), not only acquiring a CA-signed certificate,
but then _maintaining_ that certificate, renewing it, installing it on a
host... these things all need to be made much more easy/simple before HTTPS
everywhere can become a reality.

